

Myths About Women Entrepreneurs (2007) - Jakob
http://www.more.com/more/printableStory.jsp?catref=cat4260086&storyid=/templatedata/more/story/data/1181746621847.xml

======
knightinblue
Aren't these myths for _all_ entrepreneurs, and not just women?

------
doosra
Fascinating thoughts, though most of the points seem to be justified using
anecdotes. I think many of these points should be encouraging to _all_
entrepreneurs.

I also think the tech industry is missing out by not having more women
participate.

------
zxcvb
These "myths" (which I don't think are even myths anymore) apply to male and
female.

I hate the way people still insist on seperation via gender

